# Products used before curling



## greenteababe (Apr 19, 2016)

Sometimes i put in a dry shampoo to help it set but im wondering what yall use to help curls set longer ?

ttyl


----------



## Lin1018 (May 11, 2016)

My hair is poker straight & short and all I do is get my hair 85-90% dry then apply my Pro Naturals argan oil as a leave in treatment mainly to the ends and up the hair shaft, this also acts as a heat protectant and it is all that is necessary because I just curl under the ends, very much like my avatar. Lasts a couple of days.


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 4, 2016)

A curl defining liquid should help.  I use one by bamboo (cant remember the exact name and all out right now!) I put it in, curl, then hair spray and it seems to last longer than just curling alone.


----------

